
Chicago Police Bust Alleged Car2Go Theft Ring, with Up to 100 Vehicles Stolen - admn2
https://gizmodo.com/chicago-police-bust-alleged-car2go-theft-ring-with-up-1834127023
======
admn2
This hasn't gotten too much attention on here, nor has Car2go released any
details. They have said it wasn't "hacking" per se, so I assume fake IDs and
credit cards. However, surely there were safeguards in place that failed. I
know they can disable cars remotely with ease. Curious what HNers think
happened here?

